# Schiedsrichter entscheidet DFB-Pokalfinale. Welcher Bayern-Fan kann sich darüber freuen?



## axam (18 Mai 2014)




----------



## Kinku (18 Mai 2014)

Ich brauchte keine Zeitlupe um den Ball drin zu sehen... Der Linienrichter hat sofort auf Tor entschieden aber der Schiedsrichter hatte wohl bessere Augen. Oder die Bayern-Brille auf... :angry:

Beim Stand von 1:0 für den BVB wäre der Pott jetzt im Pott!

*Borussia Dortmund - ECHTE LIEBE*


----------



## wolf2000 (18 Mai 2014)

Ma´nur so ne Frage, was fährt der Schiri fürn Wagen ?


----------



## Chamser81 (18 Mai 2014)

Fehlentscheidungen (auch der BVB hat davon schon profitiert) hat es schon immer gegeben und wird es ohne technische Hilfsmittel auch immer wieder geben! Bayern und der BVB waren ja für die Torlinientechnik aber der Großteil der restlichen Teams eben nicht.

Aber schade und vor allem tragisch das dieses Finale damit immer einen faden Beigeschmack haben wird!


----------



## adriane (18 Mai 2014)

Dortmunder kapierts doch endlich ans Aussennetz müßt ihr schiessen


----------



## lausbube58 (19 Mai 2014)

Alles diskutieren hilft hier nichts.Es muß endlich die nötige Technik her.
was können die Spieler oder Bayern München dafür,wenn der DFB nichts lernt.
Was würdet Ihr sagen,wenn es umgedreht passiert wäre.Hättet Ihr dann auch so argumentiert.Bayern hat nun mal 2 Tore gemacht,Dortmund keins.Eine Weltklassemannschaft wie Dortmund müßte es doch drauf haben,so eine Szene zu vergessen und eine gebürende Antwort zu finden.


----------



## gordo (19 Mai 2014)

ich freu mich trotzdem riesig drüber


----------



## hoppel (19 Mai 2014)

Andersrum wär es ein Tor gewesen denn Bayern wird ja immer bevorzugt


----------



## ridi01 (19 Mai 2014)

lausbube58 schrieb:


> Alles diskutieren hilft hier nichts.Es muß endlich die nötige Technik her.
> was können die Spieler oder Bayern München dafür,wenn der DFB nichts lernt.
> Was würdet Ihr sagen,wenn es umgedreht passiert wäre.Hättet Ihr dann auch so argumentiert.Bayern hat nun mal 2 Tore gemacht,Dortmund keins.Eine Weltklassemannschaft wie Dortmund müßte es doch drauf haben,so eine Szene zu vergessen und eine gebürende Antwort zu finden.



Seh´ich auch so, ausserdem wars beimer Meinung nach Abseits


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2014)




----------



## DER SCHWERE (20 Mai 2014)

Dieses Schreiben habe ich grade an den DFB geschickt.
Weiter rate ich jedem Zuschauer der in Berlin vor Ort war genau so zu handeln!

DFB
Hermann-Neuberger-Haus
Otto-Fleck-Schneise 6
60528 Frankfurt/Main

Betreff: Rückerstattung der Reisekosten und des Eintrittsgeld Berliner Olympiastadion 17.05.2014

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren

Am Samstag den 17.05.2014 fand im Berliner Olympiastadion das Endspiel um den Deutschen Fußballpokal statt bei dem ich anwesend war.

Leider ist es durch einen fahrlässigen Fehler des Schiedsrichters Florian Meyer zu einem nicht objektiven Ausgang des, Spielergebnisses gekommen. Ein einwandfreies und unstrittiges Tor ist in der 64 Minute durch Herrn Meyer aberkannt worden. Deshalb ist es im weiteren Verlauf zu einem falschen Spielverlauf gekommen an dem am Ende ein falsches und nicht nachvollziehbares Endergebnis zustande gekommen ist.

Ich habe im guten Glauben, ein Ticket erworben und Reisekosten auf mich genommen um ein faires und von seitens des DFB, gutem und professionell geführtes Ereignis beizuwohnen. Dies ist leider nicht geschehen. Auch ein Beweis hierfür ist das im Berliner Olympiastadion auf den Stadionanzeigen alle Torraumszenen wiederholt worden sind, nur die hier beschriebene ist weder nach dem Angriff noch in der Zusammenstellung der wichtigsten Szenen nach dem Schlusspfiff erfolgt. Dadurch ist dem Zuschauer im Olympiastadion, eine nicht wahrheitsgemäße und nicht objektive
Darstellung seitens des DFB unterbreitet worden. Damit steht für mich klar fest, das, der DFB schon an dieser Stelle wusste, das es hier zu einem nicht nach den Spielregeln des Fußballsports gerechtem und fehlerfreiem Ergebnis kommen konnte.

Aus diesem Grund fordere ich Sie hiermit auf mir entstandenen Kosten zurück zu erstatten.

Eine Aufstellung der Kosten füge ich bei.

Bitte überweisen Sie den Betrag auf das auf der Kostenaufstellung angegebene Konto.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX​


----------



## Rolli (20 Mai 2014)

Auf die Antwort bin ich gespannt happy010


----------



## Punisher (21 Mai 2014)

wolf2000 schrieb:


> Ma´nur so ne Frage, was fährt der Schiri fürn Wagen ?



einen neuen


----------



## tamoo24 (22 Mai 2014)

Nur ma so`n Gedanke.
Mit der Torlinientechnik; kratzt man da an der "heiligen Kuh" Tatsachenentscheidung des
Schiedsrichters? Das könnte haarig werden.


----------



## krakataua (23 Mai 2014)

Bayern hätte eh gewonnen, was soll die Aufregung..


----------



## Timb (24 Mai 2014)

Unabhängig vom Endergebnis und dem nicht gegeben tor wars irgendwie nen scheiss spiel


----------



## marki85 (1 Juni 2014)

Fand das Spiel auch "Naja"


----------

